# Estou numa pilha por causa do olheiro.



## reme66

Cómo se traduciría a español  Estou numa pilha por causa do olheiro.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Numa pilha", ou "uma pilha"*?*


----------



## vf2000

Estou nervosa por causa do olheiro?


----------



## patriota

Olheiro, na gíria esportista brasileira = profissional que vê jogos de futebol de jovens ou jogadores amadores para tentar descobrir algum novo talento.


----------



## reme66

Entonces se traduciría :  estoy de los nervios (o nervioso/a) por el tema del cazatalentos.    ¿en portugués de portugal también se utiliza pilha?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Si es "uma pilha", sí quiere decir que estoy nervioso. Si es "numa pilha", debe significar otra cosa que no consigo entender sin más contexto.


----------



## vf2000

Estou numa agonia, estou em uma agonia só.


----------



## patriota

WhoSoyEu, devem ter dito "numa" em vez de "uma" porque pensaram em  "numa pilha [de nervos]".


----------



## reme66

efetivamente é numa pilha


----------



## chlapec

"olheiro", no contexto futebolístico, diz-se em Espanha "*ojeador*".

"Estou numa pilha de nervos": "estoy hecho un manojo de nervios"; mas, neste caso, acho muito improvavél um jogador de futebol se exprimir dessa maneira. Diria mais provavelmente (a sério!): "Estoy acojonado con lo del ojeador".


----------



## Jorgim

patriota said:


> Olheiro, na gíria esportista brasileira = profissional que vê jogos de futebol de jovens ou jogadores amadores para tentar descobrir algum novo talento.



Aquele que observa as partidas dos adversários é chamado como? Olheiro só existe no futebol?


----------



## patriota

Jorgim, você não é brasileiro? Deve saber que o único esporte que recebe atenção aqui é o futebol, por isso falei desse esporte específico.  Outras modalidades devem até ter olheiros, mas nunca ouvi falar deles.

Quem vê jogos dos adversários também é chamado de olheiro pela mídia. Note que o corpo da notícia usou um termo mais formal que o do título: "observador técnico".


----------



## reme66

Esta frase apanhei-a de um filme sobre baloncesto.


----------

